# Blazer Vane Contact! Anyone Else?



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Are the blazers contacting the actual rest (not the fiber but the metal or plastic)? Ive only seen that happen once, but it was caused by the setup being completely out of whack.

It could be that the blazer/WB combo is much less forgiving than the feather/WB combo. Perhaps you are inducing a tiny amount of torque to the bow and the stiff blazers and full contact whisker biscuit are amplifying it. Just a theory though.

Why not stick with feathers if they are flying well?


----------



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

You're shooting a WB & expecting NOT to get contact? Sorry, but that IS going to happen.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you know where the contact is being made? Also check to see if it is hitting th cables. Blazers are a little wider than most vanes. Also check to see if it is the same vane that is getting hit each time, probably is.


----------



## oldtwohairs (Sep 20, 2002)

*tmarch*

Thanks for such an intelligent comment. I may be dumb.....but not stupid  

Matty-NJ & Diamond_Victory,

Thanks for you input. I'm not sure about the torque thing either? I have to check that out with differant hand positions. I do not use the stock grip. It appears the vanes are get contact on the lower black bristles. But no matter how I position the nock one or both are very close to going through thr black bristles.

I will try out a couple of things tonight.

Thanks.............Kevin


----------



## uboofer (Apr 20, 2006)

I found this on my old bow that if you have the rest too close to the riser, as the vane goes thru the rest it will actually bend in the biscuit and hit the riser. You can try and move the rest back just a little and see if it helps.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Check the cam for proper orientation. If thats out it will effect nock travel a little which you don't have room for with the WB/blazer combo. If all is well with the cam, try the spray foot powder on the WB fibers and frame. If it's hitting the frame it will show easy, the fibers take several shots to show where the fletching is going through. You can take the disc out when your done to wash it and replace it with/out changing the setting.


----------



## lhek (Jul 22, 2006)

*wb/blazer*

Had the same problem with mine, shooting cock vane up it was always taking the left vane and burning it, Never did get it figured out went to a drop zone rest and love it.


----------



## crosswind (Feb 19, 2006)

*marking vanes*

you are going to get contact its a wisker buscuit. put butter and honey on it and enjoy breakfast.


----------



## Smokegrub (Mar 2, 2005)

Crosswind:

I trust you are referring to vane contact with the bristles in the biscuit and not the frame because if it is the latter you are wrong. I have been shooting a biscuit for over a year and have no such contact issues. Initially, I had vane clearance issues with the cable--that was because my bow was set up incorrectly. Once it was set up correctly the biscuit has been a joy.

To check for vane clearance issues, apply lipstick to the edge of the vane that is striking something and then look for the lipstick on the cable and the frame of the biscuit.


----------



## davlandrum (Jul 25, 2006)

I just had 6 arrows dipped and refletched with the blazers. I am really pleased with it - great flight and no fletch wrinkling. The pro-shop I go to really thinks the blazers are the way to go with the WB. And they aren't making more money on the blazers, so there is no profit motive involved (at least anymore than you can expect from a small business).


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

*Blazer contact with Shaky Hunter rest?*

I was going to start a new thread but saw the WB/Blazer contact thread. I just switched to blazers 2 weeks ago from the 4in duravanes. Shoot cock vane up, and started noticing fletch color on the tips of the ShakyHunter. Did a paper test and found a high right tear. Lowered the nocking point a tad and fixed the high part of the tear, but still see a tear with the blazers, while the 4in vanes shoot bullet holes. I'm sure there is some contact on the wide points of the Shaky Hunter. Anyone else seen this problem with ShakyHunter and blazers?
Wondering if the rest is not falling out of the way quick enough? Maybe I should file off the wide ends of the rest. Other solutions?
THanks,
Eric


----------



## davlandrum (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry, since the WB came out, that is the only experience I have...


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

emjohnso said:


> I was going to start a new thread but saw the WB/Blazer contact thread. I just switched to blazers 2 weeks ago from the 4in duravanes. Shoot cock vane up, and started noticing fletch color on the tips of the ShakyHunter. Did a paper test and found a high right tear. Lowered the nocking point a tad and fixed the high part of the tear, but still see a tear with the blazers, while the 4in vanes shoot bullet holes. I'm sure there is some contact on the wide points of the Shaky Hunter. Anyone else seen this problem with ShakyHunter and blazers?
> Wondering if the rest is not falling out of the way quick enough? Maybe I should file off the wide ends of the rest. Other solutions?
> THanks,
> Eric



Make sure your rest is only coming up in approximately the last 1.5" of draw. If it is, then move onto aligning the vane/nock orientation.

You might find cock fletch down works better, or perhaps something in between. Now I know most people think: "Well, I shouldnt have to make sure my fletchings are oriented to the nock with a drop-away", but I disagree. I want my all my arrows built identical to each other, and I also dont mind turning nocks to make sure there is plenty of clearance with the rest.

Good luck getting the contact issue solved.---Matt


----------



## MURRAYT (Nov 5, 2005)

I had this same problem with a V-Tec and Bisquit. I had the new style Bisquit. I was shooting cock vane down. I found that the cock vane was contacting the bottom of the bisquit. There is a flat part of the mounting hardware that bisects the actual bisquit. I switched to cock vane up but still had contact. If you place your arrow in the bisquit and slide it up to the vanes you will see that there is really very little clearance. It is worse with larger shafts. My problem turned out to be a combination af nock point and timing. Once I got the timing properly set I found that a 1/32" high nock point did the trick. I still had cock vane up though. Another indicator that there is a problem with the bisquit I found was that some of the bristles on one side always seemed to be in disarray... not neatly aligned. Once I got everything right this, too, went away.


----------



## davlandrum (Jul 25, 2006)

I shoot cock feather out and have not had any problem.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*Blazer vanes and Rest Tuning*



oldtwohairs said:


> Before we get started on this issue, I just want to say I am a Whisker Biscuit user and NO! I am not switching rests! I LOVE MY BISCUIT
> 
> I have been doing some tuning on my Switchback XT and was trying some of my Maxima 350's that I had fletched up in 2" Blazers. I had already tuned the bow with bareshafts and feather fletched shafts that were shooting bullet holes at 6' and 12'
> 
> ...



In reading this, Im assuming that you mean that you have done a paper tune at 6' and 12'. Is this so? I have found with my own bow, that a paper tune and a walkback tune put my rest in 2 different places. I did the paper tune first. I was still getting some funny arrow flight. About a week later I did the walkback tune and had to adjust windage again. I did double check by shooting a bareshaft as well.

Another thing to keep in mind is the difference in weights of the different types of fletching. Blazers might actually be heavier than feathers, Im not sure. I do know that they are about half as heavy as 4" vanes. Whenever the rearend mass of an arrow changes, it will effect its behavior.

Have you tried switching WB disks? The Maxima is a pretty good sized shaft. How about trying a WB made for aluminum shafts. With its large opening, it might not bind up in the bigger carbon shaft.

My $.02


----------



## grizzley357 (Nov 5, 2005)

I had fletching contact with the cable on my Ultra tech. I just move the rest a little over to th left and the blazer stopped hitting the cable where they cross.


----------



## tyshe17 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was getting on my shaky hunter...I slid it back to move back the time when my rest raised and it cleared it up. Well, I havent really really checked but what I do know is that my broadheads (100 3 blade muzzy's) are hitting the same dot as my fieldtips at 30 yds. I have never had that happen. I am thinking about taking a roto tool and knocking just a touch of the tips of my prongs off. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## emjohnso (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep, I got my Shaky Hunter to come up in last 1.5 inch's and I clipped off the prongs just sake, as they really do not help a release shooter and the blazers are shooting straight again.


----------

